# Der Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. erweitert sein Gastkartenangebot



## Anglerboard Redaktion (26. Juli 2018)

Hamburg ist bekanntlich eine wasserreiche Stadt mit einem großen Angebot an Angelmöglichkeiten. Angler, die in Mitgliedsvereinen des Angelsport-Verband Hamburg (ASV) organisiert sind haben automatisch das Recht auf Zugang der Pachtgewässer des ASV.









Um speziell Besuchern in Hamburg die Möglichkeit zu bieten Gastkarten zu erwerben haben wir das Netzt unserer Ausgabemöglichkeiten/-stellen stetig erweitert.

Es gibt Gastkarten für folgende Gewässer:

·         Stromelbe/Alte Süderelbe
·         Dove-/Gose-Elbe
·         Hohendeicher See

Angeboten werden die Gastkarten als 3-Tageskarte (€ 15,00) bzw. Jahreskarten (€ 25,00) jeweils für eines der Gewässer.
Informationen zu den Gewässern des ASV finden Sie auf unserer Homepage unter www.asvhh.de

Außerdem hat Hamburg auch noch viele „freie Gewässer“, die jederzeit mit einem gültigen Fischereischein beangelt werden können. Auch hierzu gibt es Informationen unter www.asvhh.de

Gastkarten können in folgenden Geschäften werden

· Geschäftsstelle des ASV Hamburg, Basedowstraße 12/Hintergebäude, 20537

· heifish - online unter (www.hejfish.com/)- hier fällt eine Bearbeitungsgebühr an – näheres siehe Homepage. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass die Karte online erworben werden kann, also keine Geschäftszeiten gelten

· Bergedorfer Angler-Centrum (www.bac-hamburg.de)

Curslacker Neuer Deich 66, 21029 Hamburg (Autobahnausfahrt Bergedorf von der A25)

· Manni’s Angelshop (www.mannis-angelshop.de)
Bergedorfer Straße 9, 21502 Geestacht

· Angeljoe XS - Die Gummitanke (www.gummitanke.de)
Mühlendamm 2, 22087 Hamburg

· Adventure Fishing (www.fishing-adventure.com/)
Reismühle 5, 22087 Hamburg

· Angelcenter Vögler (www.angelcenter-voegler.de/)
Billstedter Hauptstraße 56, 22111 Hamburg

· Askari Hamburg (www.angelsport.de)
Holstenkamp 58 (Im AWN-Gebäude), 22525 Hamburg


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. erweitert sein Gastkartenangebot*

Und einige Angelverbote konnten sie auch kippen.
Der DAFV-Austritt setzt wohl Kräfte frei... :m


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. erweitert sein Gastkartenangebot*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und einige Angelverbote konnten sie auch kippen.
> Der DAFV-Austritt setzt wohl Kräfte frei... :m



Ja,das sieht ganz danach aus.#6


----------

